# Monster Cookie Metric



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Who is riding this? I am going to plan on doing it, as are some of my team mates from the 2013 Oregon Bike MS

Hope to meet some of you at one of these rides.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Two weeks away....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My buddy and I will be doing it if the weather holds.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this ride scenic?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> Is this ride scenic?


Not really ... It's a very flat ride through farm country. There are some flower fields close by, but you generally don't see them. The park is nice, but overall ... not the most scenic ride around here.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Surprisingly I agree. 

It's not ugly. It's just farmland. 

If you want an easy 65 miles, with about 1,000 friendly riders, it's a decent ride. 

Last year about 6 of us did it. We started a paceline and the next thing we knew there were like 20 people on. Kinda fun until none of them helped pull...lol. We didn't care.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like the weather will be great for a ride. Hope to see you guys there. 6 of us are riding from Team Matfam for Bike MS

If anyone wants to meet up PM me and we can try to figure something out.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

It was a GREAT RIDE. My team had a blast, we had some new cyclists that insisted on doing the ride, never more than 15 before this one; they finished in one piece and were all smiles in the end. The only downside to the whole ride was 30 miles of headwind on the return leg.


----------

